# Halloween Competition: Pumpkin carving - win an SC DSTWO+!



## wormdood (Oct 17, 2015)

whaaaaaaaaaaaat im gonna carve me a f***** pumpkin
edit:  i will edit in a pic when im done . . . now i gotta buy some pumpkins
2nd edit: @shaunj66  so i already have 2 good ideas so i understand i cant win all the dstwo+ cards but how many mutilated masterpieces may i submit?


----------



## lucaboy (Oct 17, 2015)

Poor pumpkins... lol


----------



## Cortador (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll be in - even if I can't carve, better to try


----------



## TomWieck (Oct 17, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## Sunny_lovely (Oct 17, 2015)

I am tryin too then


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2015)

Too bad we don't celebrate Halloween here in Serbia, so no pumpkin carving for me. Actually, now that I think about it, I think we have some small ones in the garden, so I'll see what I can do haha
I already have a pretty nice idea of how it would look like xD

Anyway, if I don't post back with a picture, please use this post as my non-pumpkin entry.


----------



## regnad (Oct 17, 2015)

Here's my reply as an entry for one of the two extras.

I wish I could carve one, but decent sized carving pumpkins cost a shitload here in Tokyo. It's something I genuinely miss about the US.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 17, 2015)

Might as well try right?


----------



## nightbreed813 (Oct 17, 2015)

All the stores in my area are out of pumpkins already... Maybe next week.


----------



## Arcanuskun (Oct 17, 2015)

i can't carve anything, but oh well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2015)

regnad said:


> Here's my reply as an entry for one of the two extras.
> 
> I wish I could carve one, but decent sized carving pumpkins cost a shitload here in Tokyo. It's something I genuinely miss about the US.



If you prefer to get out the whittling knives the size of the pumpkin will not matter, equally if you fancy carving a kabocha or some other squash that is more agreeable to your wallet/available in your area then I dare say we will consider it; big pumpkin did try to get in on this but we reckoned we could take them on.
This might not help much if you need to examine a variety of pumpkins to see which ones "have a face" but there is only so much that can be done.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 17, 2015)

Interesting... Joining for the raffle Since I cannot carve lol.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2015)

This is my entry.


----------



## Mylink5 (Oct 17, 2015)

Welp,no carving skills or pumpkin, so a comment it is!


----------



## Flame (Oct 17, 2015)

IM GOING TO CARVE YOU UP...


 
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 



....a pumpkin for Halloween.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 17, 2015)

Haha... Me creative


----------



## xx4xx4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hooray for the new partnership and happy halloween


----------



## Dr Eggman (Oct 17, 2015)

Can't wait to see the entries  too bad I can't carve lol. Entered!


----------



## ac3ds (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Blue (Oct 17, 2015)

All I've been a Able to afford is a 3ds, Pokemon Y and homebrew channel. I can't really carve a pumpkin and I don't celebrate Halloween so a comment it is.


----------



## Toni456 (Oct 17, 2015)

Awesome, good luck guys! sadly i have no carving skills so i won't be able to enter and i don't think ill win out of random


----------



## Daidude (Oct 17, 2015)

May as well go for it


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 17, 2015)

Can't carve, but would love to enter for the other 2


----------



## AnukWolf (Oct 17, 2015)

Im also absolutely bad at carving, so here's my comment xD


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2015)

enter me for the raffle please


----------



## olshrimpeyes (Oct 17, 2015)

Pumpkins are expensive right now and I can't carve so I guess this my entry.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 17, 2015)

olshrimpeyes said:


> Pumpkins are expensive right now and I can't carve so this my entry.


I got a huge one yesterday for £1 here in the UK. I got it early as last year we waited until just before Halloween and couldn't find any.
I looked it up before we went and apparently they keep for 3-4 months.
 /pumkpin facts


----------



## SonicRegret (Oct 17, 2015)

I guess I can try, when I try to carve a pumpkin, it looks like my grandma.


----------



## olshrimpeyes (Oct 17, 2015)

T-hug said:


> I got a huge one yesterday for £1 here in the UK. I got it early as last year we waited until just before Halloween and couldn't find any.
> I looked it up before we went and apparently they keep for 3-4 months.
> /pumkpin facts


A decent sized pumpkin is probably $15-20 in my area if I could carve a little better I'd by one and try, but I only ever been to able to carvings right after 3-4 tries.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm hoping to see a Mario pumpkin. Happy Halloween!


----------



## IvanAlex (Oct 17, 2015)

I have ni skills
I have no grace
This post is my entry then


----------



## Patxinco (Oct 17, 2015)

Leaving  comment, just in case xD
No carving for me, i could probably end with no pumpkin at all, hahahaha

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## VashTS (Oct 17, 2015)

prob this weekend gonna get a pumpkin! at least i have 1 shot! thanks


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 17, 2015)

*I'm in it to win it!*
.
.
.
But not the carving competition, :/ , Never carved a pumpin and i'm not that good in carving stuff.
Anyway, good that you also have a change to win 1 with just a reply 

[EDIT]
But the carvers can send there pumpkin's inside, according to my wife and kids (and neighbours) i can make good Pumpkin soup! i make it every year a few times around and with Halloween


----------



## FM360 (Oct 17, 2015)

i will try to 360 no scope the last 2 DSTWO+s off the ladder


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Oct 17, 2015)

Replying... Entry GET


----------



## Aset-Radol (Oct 17, 2015)

Might test my luck as well 
because i dont want to test my carving skills.
Too dangerous for my enviroment.


----------



## the MCDO (Oct 17, 2015)

raffle me up boys, girls, and pumpkins


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 17, 2015)

I will be entering the raffle(and I'll see if I can carve a pumpkin, too.)


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Oct 17, 2015)

I actually don't buy pumpkins or candy until after Halloween is over because of prices and the fact that I don't celebrate it... hoping to see some really cool pieces of art though.  Don't forget to make roasted pumpkin seeds.
____________________________________________
Edit: So, I was at a friends bonfire today and apparently they were doing some pumpkin carving, and one of the girls is super artsy and loves video games and so I helped her by holding the light and handing over tools. She asked that I enter the pumpkins here for her as she doesn't have an account. So, left to right we have Navi, Sailor Moon (there are Sailor Moon games) and Pikachu (if only one can be entered this is the one that she wanted entered).

If, because they were made by her and that would disqualify them from the official contest for some reason, she would appreciate it if one of the judges would let us know how it would have placed otherwise.

In other news- I was given all of the pumpkin seeds so that I can roast them. :-D


Spoiler


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 17, 2015)

Every year, the entries for every contest have ld get more and more impressive, so I cannot wait to see what is going to be submitted this time. If I can get my hands on a pumpkin, II will attempt to carve it for this.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 17, 2015)

i've never even seen one of these pumpkins where i live o-o


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> i've never even seen one of these pumpkins where i live o-o


Well I guess you could use a squash or a melon? Someone correct me if I'm wrong xD


----------



## endoverend (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, i can try... but for now I'm just entering the raffle.


----------



## Trill Spector (Oct 17, 2015)

entering the raffle, might try carving but im not very artistic lol


----------



## cvskid (Oct 17, 2015)

This is a nice idea for winning a prize like this.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice move by the forum. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Varia (Oct 17, 2015)

Here comes the flood of new users and duplicate accounts.


----------



## Abcdfv (Oct 17, 2015)

I suck at art so raffle entry!


----------



## misterdarvus (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't celebrate hallowen,  but I find this on my newsteller,  could be useful for inspiration (but not really original)


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

DSTWowhat firmware does it work up to?


----------



## mgrev (Oct 17, 2015)

my family don't do haloween. if we did i would have carved for sure! count me in on the other 2


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2015)

The_Meistro said:


> DSTWowhat firmware does it work up to?


I guess it's 4.x to 9.x, since it's a Gateway clone.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2015)

Count me in! I have no skills in carving


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

how to enter the raffle?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll see what I can do! Entering in the raffle; will update if I carve a pumpkin.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 17, 2015)

olshrimpeyes said:


> Pumpkins are expensive right now and I can't carve so I guess this my entry.


you can get jumbo pumpkins all over the price for $5-8


----------



## hundshamer (Oct 17, 2015)

Please enter me into the raffle. 

Can we enter ones we have already done from previous years? I did a Mario and Luigi one a couple years back and still have pics. In case it is a viable entry (if not, it makes a great example):









EDIT: Without the paper this does not count for an entry. Please do not count this post as an entry into the raffle. I have an official pumpkin carving entry I posted further in to the thread.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 17, 2015)

Bonus brownie points to anyone that carves anything Halo or Rabbid related. 

I'm not saying it will force me to bribe the judges into letting you win. I'm not saying that at all


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 17, 2015)

No talent for carving.
Yes talent for single-post submission to raffle.
I do genuinely wish I could carve something provoking, though.

Step 1: Try your best.
Step 2: Cop out.


----------



## caboyzcoti (Oct 17, 2015)

Does submitting a carving and a reply count for two possible chances to win?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2015)

caboyzcoti said:


> Does submitting a carving and a reply count for two possible chances to win?


No I'm afraid you can only enter once. But carving a pumpkin will get you a higher chance of winning due to the most likely smaller number of entries as opposed to the raffle


----------



## placebooooo (Oct 17, 2015)

Count me in for the raffle!


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not really in position to carve a pumpkin at this time, but the DSTwo+ looks interesting. I just hope the cartridge's plastic was made a bit sturdier than the DSTwo's.


----------



## uribemaster (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow good luck to everyone! Can't wait to see the creativity of everyone here! Maybe lady luck will help me get one of the other 2 that are up for grabs


----------



## Wellington2k (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, I'm not a carver, so... raffle it is!


----------



## Verack (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in for the raffle, but I might (terribly) cut up some pumpkins for the competition in a few days.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2015)

Entering for the raffle here.


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 17, 2015)

I have no artistic ability at all so carving is somewhat out of the question, but I might as well enter for one of the extras


----------



## rainparadesamurai (Oct 17, 2015)

I'd like to add my entry to possibly win, I guess I have nothing to lose, so why not.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shaunj66 said:


> No I'm afraid you can only enter once. But carving a pumpkin will get you a higher chance of winning due to the most likely smaller number of entries as opposed to the raffle


Damn that makes sense. I wish I could carve or get a Pumpkin in the first place, w.e. would be neat to see other people's pumpkins and possibly their tips and tricks to carve one.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 17, 2015)

raffle me baby 

if i can get hold of a pumpkin will see what i can do also i hope


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll join in on the raffle. May end up doing a pumpkin carving though depending on how plans go in the next few weeks.

EDIT: Ended up attempting to carve a pumpkin, will join the carving contest instead!


----------



## chicodiesel (Oct 17, 2015)

Count me in for the raffle as well


----------



## Destinykid (Oct 17, 2015)

I love raffles!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like fun but doubt that ill have time to carve pumpkins. Good luck to the other participants!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Oct 17, 2015)

I won't be able to carve a pumpkin this year, but I will certainly throw my hat into the ring for the raffle! Good luck, everyone  !


----------



## Diego788 (Oct 17, 2015)

It's funny because here on southamerica, especifically on Chile we don't have pumpkins :'v
we have a variation but it's green, not orange ggg
say goodbye to your DSTWO PLUS, at least it will be cheaper than the Gateway, supercard team confirmed it on a e-mail they send to me days ago v:


----------



## Superbossboo (Oct 17, 2015)

Yay, a raffle. Count me in!


----------



## Diego788 (Oct 17, 2015)

count me for the riffle pls :v


----------



## Emilana (Oct 17, 2015)

Entry post (:


----------



## science (Oct 17, 2015)

Entering the raffle! Maybe I'll carve something as well, we will see.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not much of a pumpkin carver, it's not very common around here since Halloween isn't as big as it is in the US, but I'd like to enter for the raffle


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll just believe in the RNG gods. Carving pumpkins would only end in myself, an egg shapped pumpkin, and a mess.


----------



## illicit (Oct 17, 2015)

replying for raffle


----------



## kingsora831 (Oct 17, 2015)

Can i just carve a pumpkin pie instead? 
Then eat it when im done


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Juuuust gonna post here in case my carving ends up ducking lol


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Kayot (Oct 17, 2015)

I can't carve. I can barely make a sort of smiley face more than not anything competitive. I wish I was better at art.


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Oct 17, 2015)

post for the raffle


----------



## SonicRegret (Oct 17, 2015)

ripple raffle of hope. (wut.)


----------



## signz (Oct 17, 2015)

Since I'm no pumpkin carver, I'll simply reply, hoping I might get lucky.


----------



## RussiaSushi (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll enter.


----------



## Xen0 (Oct 17, 2015)

Welp, in now.


----------



## ken28 (Oct 17, 2015)

i dont think i will win but i will write a post anyways^^


----------



## realg123 (Oct 17, 2015)

yay when does this contest end?


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 17, 2015)

My pumpkin carving skills are lacking, so count me in on the raffle!


----------



## TamDanny (Oct 17, 2015)

I suck at pumpkin carving (or better, never actually tried it), so may the luck be with me! Entered!


----------



## Sliter (Oct 17, 2015)

aw, we don't even have this kind of punpkin here =3=


----------



## Floating Seal (Oct 17, 2015)

Okay! I guess I'll be in this raffle business then. I have neither the money for a pumpkin (or a store nearby that sells them) or the skills necessary to actually carve one. Woe is me... But not really.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 17, 2015)

I have 0 carving skills ;_;
Also no halloween being celebrated here :c

I'd love to see the submissions tho~


----------



## manlego (Oct 17, 2015)

I dont know how to carve, so im just going to reply here.
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 18, 2015)

Is SuperCard DSTwo+ actually a thing? If so, I can't wait!


----------



## Albireo6972 (Oct 18, 2015)

Gonna try to carve, but just in case I cant get to it...reply for a chance to win by raffle


----------



## Foxchild (Oct 18, 2015)

Guess I'll join the lazy man's raffle too, but I hope to see some cool pumpkin pics in this thread before it's over.


----------



## tropireno (Oct 18, 2015)

Posting for the raffle.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Oct 18, 2015)

Posting for the raffle.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 18, 2015)

Here's my reply. Now, whether to carve a pumpkin ... hmm. I've done it before, it's sticky, messy, and not easy. We'll see.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Oct 18, 2015)

Would be cool to win one at random, if I carve a pumpkin, I'll add it to this post, hope I win though, that'd be pretty cool.

Consider this a raffle entry.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 18, 2015)

*Insert Entry Here*
I can't carve, nor is it something we do therefore this shall be my entry!!!


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 18, 2015)

Replying for my entry.

Going to attempt a pumpkin carving too. I just don't know how I'm going to execute the idea I had in mind. Haha.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm game count me in


----------



## masterz87 (Oct 18, 2015)

right where I'm at ther's no way I'm going to be able to get in o nthis, freezing and then ungodly hot. The frost is going to kill all pumpkins at the local patch unless I want to buy one at a store....


----------



## Naderino (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm joining in on the raffle too 
I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's work!


----------



## steve3743 (Oct 18, 2015)

I suck at carving pumpkins, so I'll join the raffle. Thanks!


----------



## KeepPlanC (Oct 18, 2015)

ill join the raffle


----------



## Deleted member 359653 (Oct 18, 2015)

_deleted_


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 18, 2015)

Never done pumpkin carving before, but that prize makes me wanna give it a try this year!


----------



## Sanoblue (Oct 18, 2015)

nice i might just do this  +1 for raffle


----------



## Tobicake (Oct 18, 2015)

i can just carve oranges lol i'll enter the raffle


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 18, 2015)

I enter, but I am horrible as an artist. So I just comment and wait for some awesome pumpkins.


----------



## FedeBoot (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes!!! i am so excited for this, i cant wait anymore but it is very close here we goo!!! (I'm in!! :3)


----------



## Gilberd (Oct 18, 2015)

Does DSTWO+ support DS/DSi or is it only able to be used on 3DS?


----------



## RandomOddness (Oct 18, 2015)

Aww, no photoshop entries.  Looking forward to seeing the designs though.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 18, 2015)

I've never tried to carve a pumpkin and I don't intend to try 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Oct 18, 2015)

Ooh sounds interesting


----------



## kbmarinha (Oct 18, 2015)

Edited (see page 11)


----------



## Xen0 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol, there's no single carved pumpkin in for the competition yet right?


----------



## yodamerlin (Oct 18, 2015)

Pumpkin Carving... I'll pass...


----------



## Dark Ronin (Oct 18, 2015)

Cool competition)
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## KJ1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## azublazer (Oct 18, 2015)

Here's a text post entry. If I get around to it, I'll switch to a Pumpkin carving entry. But until then, consider this my post entrance.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 18, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> However, if you're not much of a pumpkin carver - don't worry, you can also enter this competition by leaving a reply to this thread as we will be raffling off the remaining 2 SC DSTWO+ cards to *anyone who submits a reply*.



I might try to carve out a pumpkin but even I don't get around to it, at least I'm now in this.


----------



## Gamer4life (Oct 18, 2015)

Good Luck all


----------



## Dotmore (Oct 18, 2015)

too bad im not really creative


----------



## fryguyse (Oct 18, 2015)

No pumpkin carving for me.


----------



## ric. (Oct 18, 2015)

Replying just for that sweet sweet raffle.
I'd carve something just for the fun of it but Halloween isn't really big in my country, and I hate pumpkins. So yeah.
May the luckiest Temper win.


----------



## Richiekiller (Oct 18, 2015)

This is my entrance into the non pumpkin giveaway. With a pic of the pumpkin I carved before I seen this giveaway.


----------



## Centrix (Oct 18, 2015)

Sweet, so gonna enter this, GBATemp rewards the Tempers again, This Kicks so much Butt, Im gonna carve the crap out of that Pumpkin! lol 
_________________________________​


----------



## RicardoAtanazioS (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, since I wouldn't be able to carve something artistic to save my life, here I am, trying to win the raffle


----------



## Sonansune (Oct 18, 2015)

bad carving skill........please win the raffle!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 18, 2015)

I think my pumpkin really enjoys Halloween. Every Halloween weekend his face always lights up!

But Seriously - I'm not allowed to use sharp Knifes... so no chance of a carving from me...
So glad there's a raffle as well


----------



## RamonCh (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been waiting for a along time the released of the new cs dstwo+ and this makes me the thing easier because its difficult this coming to my city, but i m try whit this. really thanks!!!


----------



## mesa_rune (Oct 18, 2015)

I hope the DSTWO+ card fits a little less snug in the cartridge slot than its predecessor. 
Good luck, contestants.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 18, 2015)

here is my entry! Might get a better pic, hard to get enough light - there are two phones and a head lamp in there LOL.

http://imgur.com/dt053n5


----------



## Tjessx (Oct 18, 2015)

I think i never saw a pumpkin in real life. I'm gonna find one, and carve it!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 18, 2015)

Also, is there any way for entries to be posted somewhere easy to access? I'd like to be able to see them all at once if possible


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 18, 2015)

*[Entry]:* Well, i'll try....Even if I don't i'll just get one for X-Mas.

I'm gonna try doing Sonic or Shadow. If that fails, well here's my Comment!!


----------



## cuong69 (Oct 18, 2015)

Yo fingers cross and goodluck to everyone too!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 18, 2015)

RamonCh said:


> I've been waiting for a along time the released of the new cs dstwo+ and this makes me the thing easier because its difficult this coming to my city, but i m try whit this. really thanks!!!


Yeah, I've been waiting a long time for the DStwo+ as well!  I've matured since then, and I wish to support developers, so I'll still buy a lot of my games, but for those iffy ones I don't want to purchase, it's great. Oh, and it's so much easier to carry a couple dozen DS games on that card than lug around my collection.

As for the competition, good luck! I'll be entering, too, if I can find a pumpkin.


----------



## Rodrigo Ruelas (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice, good luck to all of you.


----------



## thefinetdoge (Oct 19, 2015)

Carving pumpkins is too hard


----------



## impulseADH (Oct 19, 2015)

I wish I could carve pumpkins better, but a raffle win would be cool too.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh boy i'm in, I also will be doing a pumpkin soon. Good luck everyone


----------



## Warft (Oct 19, 2015)

I want to try the new flashcart


----------



## Fluto (Oct 19, 2015)

If only pumpkin carving was a thing in Australia. :/


----------



## RamonCh (Oct 19, 2015)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Yeah, I've been waiting a long time for the DStwo+ as well!  I've matured since then, and I wish to support developers, so I'll still buy a lot of my games, but for those iffy ones I don't want to purchase, it's great. Oh, and it's so much easier to carry a couple dozen DS games on that card than lug around my collection.
> 
> As for the competition, good luck! I'll be entering, too, if I can find a pumpkin.





HaloEliteLegend said:


> Yeah, I've been waiting a long time for the DStwo+ as well!  I've matured since then, and I wish to support developers, so I'll still buy a lot of my games, but for those iffy ones I don't want to purchase, it's great. Oh, and it's so much easier to carry a couple dozen DS games on that card than lug around my collection.
> 
> As for the competition, good luck! I'll be entering, too, if I can find a pumpkin.


Yea, good luck too


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 19, 2015)

Hmm... I already carved a pumpkin this year and it isn't gaming related :/ don't feel like carving another... good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## JustAKirby (Oct 19, 2015)

time to try my luck


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 19, 2015)

Raffle huh. Since I do not have a pumpkin, I can not be in the real contest.
I will just be in the raffle.

Edit: Man, completely forgot about this. Too late for the VR Pumpkin.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in the raffle! Might try carving a pumpkin if I've got the time


----------



## Megashaymin (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm glad for the raffle option since I'm not good at carving pumpkins.


----------



## grubgrub (Oct 19, 2015)

revenge of the pumpkins...you know its coming


----------



## K3-ICHI-X (Oct 19, 2015)

The pumpkins we got are not ment for carving


----------



## DarkWrath669 (Oct 19, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the results. Some people can get really creative.

May have a go myself...

Will jump in for the raffle none the less.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Oct 19, 2015)

Replying for the last 2 carts. Still looking forward to seeing the pumpkins, though!


----------



## hankchill (Oct 19, 2015)

Art is not my strong suit... A 6 year old could probably carve a better pumpkin than me.

Dammit Jim, I'm a Programmer, Not an Artist!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 19, 2015)

hmmmm ok ....so i have some pumpkins......


----------



## blankachu (Oct 19, 2015)

yay sign me up too


----------



## zac122 (Oct 19, 2015)

If I can get my hands on a pumpkin I'll see what I can do with it, but otherwise consider this my raffle entry. Really looking forward to what people do with this though ^^


----------



## Judas18 (Oct 19, 2015)

I wish I was more artistic lol. I guess I can try still and cry about how rubbish I am.


----------



## Tigroid (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, here's my reply to enter the raffle...
Now, on to figuring out what to carve into my pumpkin...


----------



## ddraco (Oct 19, 2015)

Waaaaant.

And i cant carve


----------



## Issac (Oct 19, 2015)

At least I'm in for the raffle. I rarily carve in pumpkins, and when I do I only do the regular old jack-o-lantern. I wish I could do something amazing, like that Luigi's Mansion + Boo one floating around online now


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm shit at carving pumpkins but I might try anyways.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 19, 2015)

ill have a raffle dabble , will be carving for kids nearer halloween maybe post here if i remember..


----------



## Vondosaurusrex (Oct 19, 2015)

entering the raffle


----------



## PF2M (Oct 19, 2015)

Might as well try to join the raffle, even though there's like 9 other pages of people... good luck everyone!


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Oct 20, 2015)

In honor of the GBATemp spirit can somebody make a pumpkin that says, kernel hax on 10.1 plz ? Carving pumpkins at a university apartment is a little impractical.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 20, 2015)

welp time to rev up the old sthil chainsaw (nah I cant carve worth sh*t) so _'ll enter the raffle btw does the DSTWO part (DS mode) work on a 10.x fw if not i'll withdraw_


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 20, 2015)

pikachu pumkin i carved it looks so bad  hope to win


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 20, 2015)

chaosrunner said:


> pikachu pumkin i carved it looks so bad  hope to win


Take a non-blurry photo (You have to retake this one anyway), also don't forget to write your username on a piece of paper next to it! That is the only way they can verify you did this.

Your pumpkin carving photo must include a piece of paper with your forum username and a reference to this competition and/or GBAtemp on it

Looks very nice actually!


----------



## henn64 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll sit here and continue not celebrating Halloween, thanks.
I already have Canada's election (git rekt PCs) Jays vs Royals, Science and SSBM a̶n̶d̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶c̶u̶r̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶c̶e̶r̶  to focus on.


----------



## onnihs (Oct 20, 2015)

Never carved a pumpkin so I'll just try my luck with the raffle.


----------



## WhoAmI? (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd do a punpkin but I'm terrible with knives :/


----------



## Boriar (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's my reply as an entry for one of the two extras.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Oct 20, 2015)

_Awesome idea I will have to give this a go. Any advice as I have never carved a pumpkin._


----------



## kbmarinha (Oct 20, 2015)

Xen0 said:


> Lol, there's no single carved pumpkin in for the competition yet right?


What do you think about my pumpkin?


----------



## IAmLeggings (Oct 20, 2015)

If you submit a pumpkin, but its not chosen, will you be put into the raffle for the remaining two? (just wondering, either way im submitting my pumpkin tonight, gotta get the lighting right)


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

Cartmanuk said:


> _Awesome idea I will have to give this a go. Any advice as I have never carved a pumpkin._



Yeah most of the carving "knives" sold for it in the UK these last few years are junk -- they look a bit like those things some people stick in corn on the cob and are about as blunt. Personally I usually use a plasterboard jab saw/pad saw, though it is a bit large if you do not have a large pumpkin or want a really tight radius so a small hacksaw/junior hack saw blade might do for you as well. I did bust out the grinder and sharpen said junk knives for a giggle and it improved things, nowhere near the level of the good knives that they were replacing but a definite improvement. This year I got some wood carving knives from the local 99p shop which I am going to give a spin but I am mainly here to say those pumpkin carving knives/kits ( http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81z+Sj0nPML._SL1398_.jpg for example) I see in most places are junk. Other than that you will probably figure out what it is about fairly soon after starting -- pumpkin is a not a tough material so if you have a long point you have carved and have it act as a cantilever beam then you will probably snap it with relative ease, fortunately a gap toothed pumpkin is often the aesthetic people are going for.



IAmLeggings said:


> If you submit a pumpkin, but its not chosen, will you be put into the raffle for the remaining two? (just wondering, either way im submitting my pumpkin tonight, gotta get the lighting right)


Right now it is one or the other ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/hallowee...ing-win-a-sc-dstwo.399925/page-4#post-5738025 ), however the former does not have many entries and you can influence it with skill. The other is 2/170 odds at least right now and there are still possibly 11 days to go.

Do remember to put your username in the picture, or another of the same pumpkin you want to get the best shot you can and another to qualify the entry.


----------



## elmoemo (Oct 20, 2015)

Going to see if I can get a pumpkin now, awesome competition


----------



## Xen0 (Oct 20, 2015)

kbmarinha said:


> What do you think about my pumpkin?


I don't like Ash, but apart of that it looks great


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 20, 2015)

As much as I would love to carve a pumpkin, I do not have the luxury of time or skill. So raffle it is. At least then, I have a fighting chance LOL


----------



## IAmLeggings (Oct 21, 2015)

Guess ill just enter the raffle for now, unfortunately the walls of my pumpkin were too thick and the light wasnt showing through :/.


----------



## EntermateStar (Oct 21, 2015)

best ive ever been able to do was a triforce but i messed it up and had to staple the triangle back into it, it looked great with the lights off still but yeah, still no skill here -.-


----------



## elmis003 (Oct 21, 2015)

well here my entry


----------



## theoperator288 (Oct 21, 2015)

Wish I could carve something this year. I'll wish everyone a Happy Halloween, for the raffle.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 21, 2015)

I wish I had the time and skill.... oh well.


----------



## BastarB (Oct 21, 2015)

Haha, nice, what a fun competition! Good luck everyone!


----------



## haxan (Oct 21, 2015)

hope i win


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Oct 21, 2015)

Since I am not so handy with pumpkins and knives, I just post this reply


----------



## evandixon (Oct 21, 2015)

Cool.  A raffle!

I don't always win raffles, but when I do, I had to submit an entry beforehand.  So this is it.  An entry.


----------



## Linkou (Oct 21, 2015)

Let's try this !


----------



## Dotmore (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## pokemoner2500 (Oct 21, 2015)

Just entering the raffle


----------



## Vipera (Oct 21, 2015)

im in


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Oct 21, 2015)

[/QUOTE]

2x SC DSTWO+ to raffle off to anyone who replies
[/QUOTE]
if i win i would shit bricks


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 22, 2015)

I can't carve pumpkins very well, so I'm leaving a reply. HAPPY HALLOWEEN TEMPERS!


----------



## Deleted member 361703 (Oct 22, 2015)

Well count this as me joining in I may not be able to carve a pumpkin due to cost restraints


----------



## EarlAB (Oct 22, 2015)

Please enter me for the raffle. The cat will not stop now.


----------



## ninditsu (Oct 22, 2015)

Last year I did a charizard head, but now I am not able to make the time. So raffle it is.


----------



## beatsell (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll throw my hat into the raffle mix.


----------



## mbcrazed (Oct 22, 2015)

Worth a shot to enter the raffle!  Happy October Everyone!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 22, 2015)

Ill enter, i'm a little old to be carving pumpkins so a comment will have to do. BTW PICK ME! PICK ME! PICK ME! PICK ME!


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 22, 2015)

Seems quite interesting, sadly it's not a custom where I live in and as such I've never even tried doing it. Dx


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Ill enter, i'm a little old to be carving pumpkins



Too old? I can understand being too old to go scrounging sweeties from your neighbours/those in the rich neighbourhood but how can you be too old to carve a pumpkin?


----------



## kbmarinha (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## kbmarinha (Oct 22, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> ​Terms and conditions of competition:
> 
> Your pumpkin carving photo must include a piece of paper with your forum username and a reference to this competition and/or GBAtemp on it



   if someone post a pic without the paper identification, will this still be acceptable as a carving competition or as a raffle?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2015)

kbmarinha said:


> if someone post a pic without the paper identification, will this still be acceptable as a carving competition or as a raffle?


Raffles yes, carving entry - no, as they could simply pull something off Google


----------



## T-hug (Oct 22, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> Raffles yes, carving entry - no, as they could simply pull something off Google



Like this:


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 22, 2015)

I entering the raffle not the carving this should be easy


----------



## yacepi15 (Oct 22, 2015)

*EDITED.*


----------



## bowser (Oct 22, 2015)

Ooh, count me in!


----------



## ringo1206 (Oct 22, 2015)

Well I probably wouldn't trust myself with a knife so i'll just enter the raffle..... thanks!


----------



## Soccerdies (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's one I carved I like the way it turned out


----------



## Centrix (Oct 23, 2015)

Centrix said:


> Sweet, so gonna enter this, GBATemp rewards the Tempers again, This Kicks so much Butt, Im gonna carve the crap out of that Pumpkin! lol
> _________________________________​


 
Thx for the likes guys, Pumpkin carving is coming along though should probably stop soon or there won't anything left of it to show for the competition lol  gonna make me some home made pumpkin seeds with the pumpkins guts (morbid) lol


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 23, 2015)

I finally got a pumpkin, but my sister painted on it before I could carve (butcher) it...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 23, 2015)

okie dokes, i expect to see some master carver entries, but eh its all good fun XD


----------



## EthanObi (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## RikuKawai (Oct 23, 2015)

I already have CFW, but it's free stuff so why not?


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 23, 2015)

None of the links to the flashcart website work.

(oh and i'll enter the raffle)


----------



## jDSX (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's my entry for raffle


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> okie dokes, i expect to see some master carver entries, but eh its all good fun XD


This face is very familiar to me


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This face is very familiar to me


its a vinsclone


----------



## danzou22 (Oct 23, 2015)

I want one too!


----------



## RoxPol (Oct 24, 2015)

That it's my firts time that i carved a pumpkin, hope you like  it's sora's mask in kingdom hearts


----------



## Dan Jackson (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, my daughter wanted to carve a pumpkin tonight so I'm using the one her and I did. Her favourite games are Disney so we did TinkerBell as our video game character. Great idea for a competition.....


----------



## TheRomGuru (Oct 24, 2015)

Awesome Way To Get Everyone Into The Halloween Spirit  Some People Already Got Christmas Decorations Up


----------



## Shaker78 (Oct 24, 2015)

Here is my reply as an entry for one of the two extras. Wish you all good luck!


----------



## Tigroid (Oct 24, 2015)

I did it! I carved a pumpkin! I call it Franken Kong!








Edit: sorry for the size...


----------



## Amadren (Oct 24, 2015)

Poor poor pumpkins....


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 25, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Too old? I can understand being too old to go scrounging sweeties from your neighbours/those in the rich neighbourhood but how can you be too old to carve a pumpkin?


Don't have any kids of my own or young cousins around  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Oct 25, 2015)

Fluto said:


> If only pumpkin carving was a thing in Australia. :/


What do you mean? Alot of people in Australia do pumpkin carvings.


----------



## Fluto (Oct 25, 2015)

TheToxicRyu said:


> What do you mean? Alot of people in Australia do pumpkin carvings.


What, really? I don't feel like its a tradition, Halloween is more of an American (and oddly Japanese) thing.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Oct 25, 2015)

Fluto said:


> What, really? I don't feel like its a tradition, Halloween is more of an American (and oddly Japanese) thing.


 Well here in Queensland at least. It seems everywhere I go on Halloween night there are pumpkins and Halloween decorations at almost every house. Also some people do it just for fun


----------



## Irock23 (Oct 25, 2015)

Entering the raffle


----------



## The Minish LAN (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll enter the raffle but I might make a VinsCool carving to symbolize the true meaning of GBAtemp


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 25, 2015)

Spoiler: 10/10 best pumpkin











My little 6 year old cousin saw me looking at the "Pumpkin" thread here, and wanted me to post the pumpkin she drew on...so this is my entry? Lol.

IT'S THE BEST ONE HERE ;O;O;


----------



## x65943 (Oct 25, 2015)

My submission for the carving contest. TP Wolf Link and Tempy.
*The spoiler has more still images and verification.*








*The spoiler has more still images and verification.*


Spoiler


----------



## beauricard (Oct 25, 2015)

My entry!

Feeling' retro!



 

 

Phew! Next year line drawings only. No greyscale, or orangescale I guess. Dremel didn't help as much as I thought it would.

Thanks to GBAtemp and sponsors for hosting this contest. I hadn't done anything creative with my hands in years.


----------



## LINK289 (Oct 26, 2015)

I was going to carve one this weekend but I found out that I have lots of midterms coming up :'( 
Maybe next week. But until then, in case I forget, I'll post for an entry in the raffle


----------



## blkxltng (Oct 26, 2015)

Never carved and don't have the time, so I'm just entering for the raffle. Good luck to everyone! Seeing some real nice carvings here


----------



## Shubshub (Oct 26, 2015)

Can they be pixel art pumpkins?


----------



## copypastedelete (Oct 26, 2015)

Free stuff!


----------



## x65943 (Oct 26, 2015)

Shubshub said:


> Can they be pixel art pumpkins?


In the rules 

Real carvings only - no Photoshop entries


----------



## hundshamer (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is my official entry:


----------



## Phaanox (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice contest!  Too bad that I can't get pumpkins that easy in my country, so, I'll enter the raffle then.


----------



## Ohkarinaoftime (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is my entry, best of luck to everyone!!! Happy halloween!!!


----------



## StevenSeegal (Oct 27, 2015)

I only succeeded in carving my arm, I'll enter without a picture!


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 27, 2015)

Aw man, we're not doing one this year! Last year Mum did a pokeball one, was simple but great. 

So, I'll enter the raffle instead please!


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 27, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Take a non-blurry photo (You have to retake this one anyway), also don't forget to write your username on a piece of paper next to it! That is the only way they can verify you did this.
> 
> Your pumpkin carving photo must include a piece of paper with your forum username and a reference to this competition and/or GBAtemp on it
> 
> Looks very nice actually!


thanks! but now my pumkin looks so nasty looks like mush


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2015)

chaosrunner said:


> thanks! but now my pumkin looks so nasty looks like mush



The original one will suffice for the art side of things -- we are not holding a photo contest after all. You will still need something with your username and the other requirements though.


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Oct 28, 2015)

I would like to have a supercard+, too. Though pumpkincarving is not my strongest ability. Not even strong enough to present results here.


----------



## Plunt (Oct 28, 2015)

I'll enter in for the raffle


----------



## OutVolt (Oct 29, 2015)

A raffle you say. I'll enter that.
That is some nice pumpkin carvings.


----------



## dudenator (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll enter the raffle, no good at carving pumpkins though.


----------



## aea (Oct 29, 2015)

Unfortunately those pumpkins are difficult to find here, but at least I'm in for the raffle. Man, that Kirby pumpkin with halloween related powers would have looked pretty cool!!


----------



## Mike Medtux (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Tigroid (Oct 29, 2015)

I know that entries must be submitted by 10/31/2015, and mine's already been submitted. But when are the winner's announced? And is there going to be a new thread to show the winners and a pic of their pumpkins?
Edit: In hindsight that sounded WAY more arrogant than it should've, my bad.


----------



## Rikard (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm in for the raffle!

Couldn't make a good carving


----------



## GER 2000 (Oct 29, 2015)

This is my entry. I used tissue paper to make it "glow".


 

 
I think it turned out okay.


----------



## science (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's my pumpkin. I'm no artist, but it was fun!


----------



## RaptorDMG (Oct 29, 2015)

Raffle entry


----------



## Centrix (Oct 29, 2015)

Sigh...so much for carving a pumpkin this year, I was really looking forward to this contest it looks like a lot of fun too . I just gone and lost ma job at RadioShack after 5 years of service, all I got for it was a hand shake a thank u and a get the f... out, fine to loose my job 

I do wanna say to all those who enter to have a blast be creative and give it your best, I can't wait to see what every one comes up with this year, I love looking at pumpkin carvings there so cool, and most of all have a happy but safe Halloween


----------



## Centrix (Oct 29, 2015)

Dotmore said:


>


Always glad to see Android doing Apple right lmao


----------



## IAmLeggings (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys! I decided to give it another shot at carving today, I did it 100% freehand, inspired by my profile picture, think it came out pretty OK!


----------



## Tigroid (Oct 29, 2015)

IAmLeggings said:


> Hey guys! I decided to give it another shot at carving today, I did it 100% freehand, inspired by my profile picture, think it came out pretty OK!


Your username is hilarious! I hadn't noticed it until that last picture.


----------



## Centrix (Oct 29, 2015)

IAmLeggings said:


> Hey guys! I decided to give it another shot at carving today, I did it 100% freehand, inspired by my profile picture, think it came out pretty OK!View attachment 28542 View attachment 28543 View attachment 28544


Way to do link proud lol


----------



## Centrix (Oct 30, 2015)

ILOVETOPLAYNESGA said:


> I actually don't buy pumpkins or candy until after Halloween is over because of prices and the fact that I don't celebrate it... hoping to see some really cool pieces of art though.  Don't forget to make roasted pumpkin seeds.
> ____________________________________________
> Edit: So, I was at a friends bonfire today and apparently they were doing some pumpkin carving, and one of the girls is super artsy and loves video games and so I helped her by holding the light and handing over tools. She asked that I enter the pumpkins here for her as she doesn't have an account. So, left to right we have Navi, Sailor Moon (there are Sailor Moon games) and Pikachu (if only one can be entered this is the one that she wanted entered).
> 
> ...


Very nice, you did a good job


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a nice one. I took it yesterday and am no where near it so it doesn't have a ref to gbatemp, but here it is. Just trust me on this this is the perfect 0pace for a portal quote, so here goes
"_No tricks. This potato only generates 1.1 volts of electricity. I literally do not have the energy to lie to you._"


----------



## x65943 (Oct 30, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I have a nice one. I took it yesterday and am no where near it so it doesn't have a ref to gbatemp, but here it is. Just trust me on this this is the perfect 0pace for a portal quote, so here goes.



You didn't imbed this right


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have one more coming in about 24 hours.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> You didn't imbed this right


Ik, I fixed it like 3 mind ago.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 30, 2015)

You need to take a pick with your username and gbatemp ref or it wont be counted


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> You need to take a pick with your username and gbatemp ref or it wont be counted


I'm aware. But since I probably won't see my pumpkin before Halloween I would still like to share it, and possibly have staff include it in the competition. I am carving a new Zelda themed pumpkin in less that we hours which I will upload with my username and a gbatemp ref.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 30, 2015)

I probably would have had a better chance at winning if I had just kept my raffle entry, but since I've never carved a pumpkin before I figured I might as well try.

It's a moogle, kupo!


----------



## WhoAmI? (Oct 30, 2015)

Zerousen said:


> I probably would have had a better chance at winning if I had just kept my raffle entry, but since I've never carved a pumpkin before I figured I might as well try.
> 
> It's a moogle, kupo!


That's really good  I'd vote for you, if I could. It's awesome!


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 30, 2015)

Zerousen said:


> I probably would have had a better chance at winning if I had just kept my raffle entry, but since I've never carved a pumpkin before I figured I might as well try.
> 
> It's a moogle, kupo!


For never doing one before you did an amazing job. I think it's great.


----------



## CrispyYoshi (Oct 30, 2015)

Whoa, super late to the party! Hope I have enough time to get my idea in action..!


----------



## elmoemo (Oct 30, 2015)

First ever attempt at pumpkin carving, may as well have a go lol


----------



## bakibandi (Oct 30, 2015)

wait for me please, I will carve 2 potatoes tonight!  Thank you.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 30, 2015)

bakibandi said:


> wait for me please, I will carve 2 potatoes tonight!  Thank you.


 potatoes


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, I hoped I could carve something nice, but it turns out I cut my hand trying to make the damn splatoon chibi-squid thingy, so I'm just going to enter the raffle here.


----------



## WhoAmI? (Oct 30, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, I hoped I could carve something nice, but it turns out I cut my hand trying to make the damn splatoon chibi-squid thingy, so I'm just going to enter the raffle here.


Sorry to hear about that :/


----------



## Lacius (Oct 30, 2015)

Count me in.


----------



## WhoAmI? (Oct 30, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> First ever attempt at pumpkin carving, may as well have a go lol



You forgot your signature...


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is my entry.
It's the first time that I carved a pumpkin (and probably the last one).
The first side is "pixel" mario and the other charizard.


Ps: Happy Halloween


----------



## elmoemo (Oct 30, 2015)

WhoAmI? said:


> You forgot your signature...


Will do it within the hour, not at home atm


----------



## WhoAmI? (Oct 30, 2015)

Crisp Cookie said:


> Here is my entry.
> It's the first time that I carved a pumpkin (and probably the last one).
> The first side is "pixel" mario and the other charizard.
> 
> ...


That Charizard, doh!


----------



## Centrix (Oct 30, 2015)

Zerousen said:


> I probably would have had a better chance at winning if I had just kept my raffle entry, but since I've never carved a pumpkin before I figured I might as well try.
> 
> It's a moogle, kupo!


You did a good job for it being your first time


----------



## elmoemo (Oct 31, 2015)

New photo with username 

Good luck all


----------



## caboyzcoti (Oct 31, 2015)

I tried making the splicers eyes into gbatemp eyes but yeahhhhhhh....Good luck everyone!!


----------



## bakibandi (Oct 31, 2015)

Here is my entry, a freshly carved Zelda Deku mask pumpkin, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ykittiy (Oct 31, 2015)

There are so many awesome pumpkins carvings posted here. 
I have no pumpkins carvings skills, so this will be my entry haha. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mgrev (Oct 31, 2015)

EDIT: please delete this, it's a double post


----------



## KarlslandOtaku (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween Everyone.
I hope you all have a safe & fun time today!


----------



## Qtis (Oct 31, 2015)

Good to see people going for the contest prizes! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 31, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Good to see people going for the contest prizes! Keep up the good work guys!


Is it over?
Also, when I submitted a picture it didn't have my user and all that, I took a new one, but now it's starting to rot and the small details are ruined, can I submit my new pic to prove it's mine, and use the better one, pre-rot, in the contest?


----------



## T-hug (Oct 31, 2015)

Here is mine made with my son this morning (not an entry):


----------



## Centrix (Oct 31, 2015)

bakibandi said:


> Here is my entry, a freshly carved Zelda Deku mask pumpkin, I hope you enjoy it!


Awesome, nice job


----------



## Qtis (Oct 31, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Is it over?
> Also, when I submitted a picture it didn't have my user and all that, I took a new one, but now it's starting to rot and the small details are ruined, can I submit my new pic to prove it's mine, and use the better one, pre-rot, in the contest?


Well, you could always take a new picture or even carve a new one with the added username? The competition is still up as it's still not the end of October the 31st, the end date in the contest rules


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 31, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Well, you could always take a new picture or even carve a new one with the added username? The competition is still up as it's still not the end of October the 31st, the end date in the contest rules


Okay. Well ill just take a picture, it still looks good. Ill b post it in a bit.


----------



## bakibandi (Oct 31, 2015)

Centrix said:


> Awesome, nice job


Thank you very much.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2015)

Went and saw my mum and she had gone pumpkin carving mad (as usual), I also happened to be in a possession of a camera that could do high iso and exposure. Obviously this is not an entry but if Thug can join in then I will too.


----------



## Plstic (Oct 31, 2015)

I wish I could carve a pumpkin at university.


----------



## Septimo (Oct 31, 2015)

I meant to do something more with this carving, but I just didn't get around to it. Here's my entry:











(It's supposed to be a shy Boo, in case it's so bad you can't tell! I carved the face and arms a little deeper for depth perception.)

Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 31, 2015)

Is it too late to enter the raffle? If not, sign me up!


----------



## console (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween to everyone! Hope everyone have safe and fun. 

I don't have time for to get pumpkin to make design. 

I would like to enter raffle to win prize. Count me in it.


----------



## valyr (Oct 31, 2015)

If its not too late .........

Joker from Arkham Asylum.





unlit





sorry about post size dunno how to do thumnails on here


----------



## Centrix (Oct 31, 2015)

Can't wait to see who the 5 winners are going to be  there's allot of great looking pumpkins and posts, can't make it to easy for our GBATemp staff lol


----------



## schrmh (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow, nice carved pumpkins here. I've never carved a pumpkin.. Maybe I will try it next year!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 1, 2015)

The competition is now closed! Thank you for all your entries and good luck!

Winners will be announced soon


----------

